# metrosexual



## Blechi

Ciao.
In Spagna, e in altri paesi, la parola _*metrosexual*_ indica un uomo eterosessuale al quale piace in modo ossessivo avere cura di sé stesso dal punto di vista estetico. E' una specie di dandy dei giorni nostri.
Si usa in Italia questo termine? Immagino esista, ma non mi è capitato di sentirlo.

Ho letto la voce "metrosessualità" nel wiki.


----------



## 0scar

Blechi said:


> Ciao.
> In Spagna, e in altri paesi, la parola _*metrosexual*_ indica un uomo eterosessuale.


 

Mmmm...indica un uomo eterosessuale ma non un fanatico...


----------



## infinite sadness

No, in Italia non si usa.


----------



## Blechi

0scar said:


> Mmmm...indica un uomo eterosessuale ma non un fanatico...


 
E invece sì: fanatico dell'aspetto fisico.


----------



## elena73

Credo che attualmente la parola che si avvicina di più a metrosexual è 'fighetto', tipicamente una persona fissata sull'abbigliamento/l'acconciatura dei capelli. 
Fighetto non ha però quella leggerissima componente di ambiguità che è presente nella parola inglese (tant'è vero che la parola finisce in -sexual).


----------



## Blechi

elena73 said:


> Credo che attualmente la parola che si avvicina di più a metrosexual è 'fighetto', tipicamente una persona fissata sull'abbigliamento/l'acconciatura dei capelli.
> Fighetto non ha però quella leggerissima componente di ambiguità che è presente nella parola inglese (tant'è vero che la parola finisce in -sexual).


 
Cuando oyes la palabra "metrosexual" por primera vez, seguro te quedas un poco pasmado y es cierto que suena medio ambigua, pero lo más cierto es que te habrías quedado mucho más pasmada hace tan sólo unos 10 años si hubieras visto a un guapetón como este de aquí. Hoy en día no es chocante y además le han puesto nombre: metrosexual.


----------



## elena73

Blechi said:


> Cuando oyes la palabra "metrosexual" por primera vez, seguro te quedas un poco pasmado y es cierto que suena medio ambigua, pero lo más cierto es que te habrías quedado mucho más pasmada hace tan sólo unos 10 años si hubieras visto a un guapetón como este de aquí. Hoy en día no es chocante y además le han puesto nombre: metrosexual.



Chocantes son otras cosas 
En todos casos si lees la definicíon numero 3 de Urban dictionary se ve claramente que esta palabra aún mantiene un poquito de ambigüedad (dice: al borde de la homosexualidad).

P.S. Perdone mi *español. *¡*Hago lo que puedo!
*


----------



## gatogab

> La parola metrosexual è utilizzata per indicare una nuova generazione di uomini, eterosessuali, tendenzialmente metropolitani (metro-), consumatori di cosmetica avanzata, curatissimi nell'aspetto (tra i vezzi più diffusi: l'ossessione per il fitness, l'abbronzatura a raggi UVA, la depilazione parziale o totale del corpo). Gli interessati sono appassionati di shopping e tendenzialmente salutisti. (WP)


 
*METROSEXUAL, ovvero l'uomo nuovo.*

Es *'políticamente incorrecto"* llamarlos homosexuales.

¿Y si el "metrosexual" fuese la continuación del "yuppy" , por lo menos en su fanatismo por la propia imágen?


----------



## elena73

Os pongo la definicíon de FIGHETTO dal manuale di lingua e mitologia urbana. Creo que corresponde bastantemente al metrosexual: 

Persona stilosa. C'é chi pensa che fighetto sia sinonimo di "votato  all'esibizione del proprio status sociale". In realtà non si deve  confondere il fighetto con lo sborone. Per fare lo sborone  sono sufficienti stagionali investimenti in oggettistica trendy o  segnalarsi con gesta epiche del calibro: parcheggiare il Cayenne di  traverso sulle strisce pedonali, indossare RayBan ultimo modello durante  una bufera di neve, ostinarsi a videochiamare i propri amici, seduti  allo stesso tavolo. Ma fare il fighetto è altro paio di maniche. Mentre  lo sborone  reclama l'attenzione degli altri, il vero fighetto colpisce per l'aura  di wellness che la sua persona emana. Lo sborone esibisce la marca del  vestito, il fighetto cura dettagli come il polsino della camicia  sporgente per due dita oltre la manica della giacca. Fare il fighetto è  una questione di stile, non di soldi.

P.S. Yo no quiero decir que el metrosexual en Ingles=homosexual. Quiero solamente decir que (¡en Ingles!) un 2% de ambigüedad lo mantiene. solamente esto.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il metrosexual per antonomasia è David Beckham, non quel mostro della foto!

Gli yuppies erano i giovani manager rampanti e aggressivi, per lo più incravattati. Si riferiva più all'atteggiamento e alla professione che al modo di vestire.

Sì, in effetti "metrosexual" è più simile esteticamente al "fighetto", parola anteriore a metrosexual e che probabilmente gli sopravviverà, com'è giusto che sia.

Ma "metrosessuale" o in inglese "metrosexual" si usa anche in italiano, non nel linguaggio quotidiano tra amici: si trova sulle riviste di moda, di costume o di gossip. Ma se è per questo non lo si sente per strada nemmeno in Spagna, dove magari è più usato "pijo" per dire "fighetto". 


Un articolo della Repubblica che approfondisce la questione e dove viene usato il termine "metrosexual" (in inglese). Notare che viene preso come esempio di metrosexual proprio Beckham.


----------



## 0scar

Me han dicho que los metrosexuales también cuidan mucho el lenguaje, dicen que prefieren palabras como _gossip_ en vez de _pettegolezzo_, ¿es verdad?.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Me han dicho que los metrosexuales también cuidan mucho el lenguaje, dicen que prefieren palabras como _gossip_ en vez de _pettegolezzo_, ¿es verdad?.


No.
La dicen todos: hetero, homo, el trans, la trans, el metro, la ama de casa, el portero del condominio y así para adelante.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> Me han dicho que los metrosexuales también cuidan mucho el lenguaje, dicen que prefieren palabras como _gossip_ en vez de _pettegolezzo_, ¿es verdad?.



 Forse te l'avrà detto un ottantenne. È già da parecchi anni che in Italia si usa "gossip" per riferirsi alle riviste e/o programmi di "cronaca rosa" o di "scandali" o "pettegolezzo" (in *spagnolo *"cotilleo"). 
D'altronde, pure in spagnolo usano la parola italiana "paparazzi" (rigorosamente con la "i" del plurale) per riferirsi ai fotografi di gossip, no?


----------

